# Christmas Smoked Hot Chocolate



## GaryHibbert (Dec 25, 2017)

*Smoked Hot Chocolate*​
Well, it was two days before Christmas.  Gonna be cold tomorrow and for the next while.  Definitely hot chocolate weather.  This time of year, I find that I drink a lot of hot chocolate—somehow it just seems to fit the season perfectly.

So, I figured to up the ante on the hot chocolate situation.  I decided to smoke it.

Now I’ve been kicking this idea around for a while, and did some research on smoking chocolate.  There just doesn’t seem to be much agreement on either the duration of the smoke or the choice of wood.    OK.  That just meant that I get to use the wood of my choice and smoke it for as long as I feel it MIGHT need.

I started with a 1.8 KG (about 2 pound) tin of hot chocolate and divided it up into as many shallow pans as would fit in the MES 30.  








Then I filled 2 rows of the AMNPS with Jack Daniels pellets, lit both ends, and got them smoking well.







I loaded up the MES and put the AMNPS in the mailbox mod.  The hot chocolate cold smoked for 4 ½ hours with fairly heavy smoke.  At that time I brought all the trays inside (it was a lot warmer in the kitchen), stirred the chocolate around in each tray, and scooped everything back into the original tin.  I capped the tin and let it sit for 24 hours.  A longer rest would probably be better, but I was champing at the bit to try some.







Today, after shovelling snow and taking the hound for a walk, I was more than ready for a steaming mug of hot chocolate.    I brewed it up the same as always.  That was the only aspect that was the same.  The smell was mild, mellow and smoky.  The taste was delicious—chocolatey, with a subtle smoky goodness.  It was like sitting by the campfire out in the bush, relaxing on a cold winter day.  I *loved* it!!!  Miss Linda, on the other hand, was not overly impressed.  She much preferred her unsmoked mug.  Well that means I get to take it all with me after Christmas when I head north for the winter log haul.  Works for me.  LOL







The experiment, IMO, was an unqualified success.  About the only thing lacking was a touch of peppermint (I was out of the After Eight chocolates I normally add to the mix).  If you love hot chocolate, you really should try it smoked.  It’s both simple and delicious.  I’m pretty sure you’ll be hooked too.

Thanks for looking.

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 25, 2017)

That's a great idea Gary, I'll have to give this a try!  Thanks for the thread my friend!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 25, 2017)

waterinholebrew said:


> That's a great idea Gary, I'll have to give this a try!  Thanks for the thread my friend!



Thanks Justin.  It really is good.  I'm pretty sure you'll enjoy it.
Gary


----------



## tropics (Dec 26, 2017)

Gary Why didn't you go for broke an smoke the marshmallows LOL looks good 
Richie
Hey be safe hauling


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 27, 2017)

tropics said:


> Gary Why didn't you go for broke an smoke the marshmallows LOL looks good
> Richie
> Hey be safe hauling



Thanks Richie. 
Ha!!!  I already tried that Richie.   The marshmallows took on some nice smoke but it seems that cold smoking changed the texture--unfavorably.   The marshmallows simply wouldn't nelt into the hot chocolate.   They smelled great but just floated on top.  I even tried breaking them into smaller pieces to no avail.  Same problem.  
The only way I could see around that was to make my own marshmallows and smoke the mix.  Thats when I decided to try smoking the chocolate itself.
Gary


----------



## bbqbrett (Dec 27, 2017)

I don't normally drink much hot chocolate anymore.  Did a lot when I was younger.  May have to pick up some mix and give this a shot though.  Any guesses on what other woods might go well?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 27, 2017)

bbqbrett said:


> I don't normally drink much hot chocolate anymore.  Did a lot when I was younger.  May have to pick up some mix and give this a shot though.  Any guesses on what other woods might go well?



Everything I read on smoking chocolate in general suggested using a robust smoke like mesquite, hickory, ir Jack Daniels.  Personally I don't see any reason not to use whatever wood brings back happy winter memories.
Gary


----------



## b-one (Dec 27, 2017)

Interesting,but not for me. My wife would start shooting if I even suggest this one.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 27, 2017)

That's awesome Gary. Some nice smoked hot chocolate with some burbon.  I can take a cup.

Did you make the Cholocate ( Cholocate and milk mixed) then smoked?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 27, 2017)

b-one said:


> Interesting,but not for me. My wife would start shooting if I even suggest this one.


Ah they get used to it eventially.  Miss Linda is fond of saying that if you can eat or drink it, I'll smoke it.  LOL
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 27, 2017)

c farmer said:


> That's awesome Gary. Some nice smoked hot chocolate with some burbon.  I can take a cup.
> 
> Did you make the Cholocate ( Cholocate and milk mixed) then smoked?



Thanks Adam.  I simply smoked the dry mix.  That way I could presmoke enough for all winter.
Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 28, 2017)

Looks real good Gary, I bet it would taste good here this morning. -10 currently. It's getting warmer.

Chris


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks Chris.  
We'r about the same temp here.  Not bad considering they were forcasting minus 40.
Gary


----------

